# Hello from Crete, Greece



## MaximusGR (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I feel priviledged to be a member of this community. One of my biggest interests is, obviously, WW2 warbirds.

I admire reading about the brave young men that fought in the skies, regardless of nationality or political beliefs.

I also admire the efforts of R&D teams of the air industry to push technology to the limit, carving the course of aviations for the years to come.

Nice to meet you all then


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Maximus!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Max!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to have you here.


----------



## kruaxi (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from a rookie


----------



## imalko (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome Max. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Love Crete. Spent a nice vacation there and would love to go back again. I love the culture (especially the food).


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## MaximusGR (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you all  Crete is a nice place to be at indeed, especiall for WW2 warbird fans like me. Operation 'Merkur' on top of all


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## v2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from Poland, Max!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## MaximusGR (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone 

I' ve only recently discovered the fascination of the world of WW2 warbirds, i do know though the history of my island and will definitely share pics and experiences of our museums and important ww2 related sites once i find the chance to start the trips around


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's another welcome from England. Enjoy posting Max.

Andy


----------



## MaximusGR (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks  One question : How can i put in my sig the aircraft choices in given thatres and stages of wars, like Wayne Little for example?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2011)

Yahsu Max, nice to have you join us and glad you like the forum


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2011)

Max, those small aircraft icons are awarded for taking part in, and completing, a modelling Group Build, and are attached by a Moderator.


----------

